# found object



## camera obscura (Jul 31, 2009)

Turquoise, coral, lapus(?), jade(?), ?(?). Makes me think of the word, detritus. 1" across actual size.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice shot.  Doesn't quite look like the detritus in my saltwater aquarium.


----------

